# Kelowna Anyone?



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

Anyone tell me anything about living in Kelowna, Okanagan, BC?


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

In a nutshell ... 

- Situated in the Okanagan Valley 
- Billed as a 4 season playground
- Situated in a rain shadow
- Parts are semi-arid (apparently tip of Great-Basin Desert)
- Vineyards & wineries
- Fruit orchards
- Golf courses galore
- Tourist destination
- Hot weather in summer - chilly/dry cold in winter (although not as cold as to the east or north)
- Rentals and housing are fairly high
- Work can be difficult to find, depending on profession
- Low wages in comparison to larger centres (we refer to it as the "Sunshine Tax")
- Can experience "white skies" in winter due to low cloud cover (our insulating blanket!) 
- In my opinion, Kelowna wasn't prepared for the population explosion of the late 80's and city planning wasn't as good as it could have been!!

Short on time, feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Retirement capital of Canada!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, the Okanagan attracts retirees & the stats reflect that, but apparently Victoria holds the "official" distinction. 

For instance, when searching for Retirement Capital of Canada, these links came up on the first page...

Where To Retire In British Columbia

In retirement, Canadians plan to stay put - The Globe and Mail

5 Reasons Why Victoria Is Canada's Retirement Capital - Zoomer

Some people have issues with retirees, I personally don't.


----------

